# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 errors



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

We have a user that always has troubles with her outlook loading. It takes about 5-10 minutes usually and she is the only one on the domain that this happens to. She is using Win 7, office 2010, connecting to our exchange server. 

Below is a copy of her log when she launched Outlook this morning:

2012/03/23 08:08:26.606: Request to URL: https://mail.*****.com/ews/exchange.asmx

2012/03/23 08:08:26.606: Request action: Error

2012/03/23 08:08:26.606: Request XML: <?xml version="1.0"?>

<q:Envelope xmlns:q="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/"><q:Body><ex12m:GetUserOofSettingsRequest xmlns:ex12m="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/messages"><ex12t:Mailbox xmlns:ex12t="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/types"><ex12t:Address>[email protected]</ex12t:Address><ex12t:RoutingType>SMTP</ex12t:RoutingType></ex12t:Mailbox></ex12m:GetUserOofSettingsRequest></q:Body></q:Envelope>

2012/03/23 08:08:26.606: Sending request

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: Request sent

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: Response error code: 00000000

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: HTTP status code: 0

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: -------------------------------

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: There is an error in request/response.

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: XML response:

2012/03/23 08:08:46.416: -------------------------------

Now here is my log when I first launched this morning and I never have outlook loading issues:

2012/03/23 07:57:18.408: Request to URL: https://mail.cal-olive.com/ews/exchange.asmx

2012/03/23 07:57:18.408: Request action: Error

2012/03/23 07:57:18.408: Request XML: <?xml version="1.0"?>

<q:Envelope xmlns:q="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/"><q:Body><ex12m:GetUserOofSettingsRequest xmlns:ex12m="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/messages"><ex12t:Mailbox xmlns:ex12t="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/types"><ex12t:Address>[email protected]</ex12t:Address><ex12t:RoutingType>SMTP</ex12t:RoutingType></ex12t:Mailbox></ex12m:GetUserOofSettingsRequest></q:Body></q:Envelope>

2012/03/23 07:57:18.408: Sending request

2012/03/23 07:57:18.735: Request sent

2012/03/23 07:57:18.735: Response error code: 00000000

2012/03/23 07:57:18.735: HTTP status code: 200

2012/03/23 07:57:18.735: XML response:<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><s:Envelope xmlns:s="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/"><s:Header><h:ServerVersionInfo MajorVersion="14" MinorVersion="1" MajorBuildNumber="355" MinorBuildNumber="2" xmlns:h="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/types" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/types" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"/></s:Header><s:Body xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"><GetUserOofSettingsResponse xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/messages"><ResponseMessage ResponseClass="Success"><ResponseCode>NoError</ResponseCode></ResponseMessage><OofSettings xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/services/2006/types"><OofState>Disabled</OofState><ExternalAudience>All</ExternalAudience><Duration><StartTime>2012-03-23T14:00:00Z</StartTime><EndTime>2012-03-24T14:00:00Z</EndTime></Duration><InternalReply><Message/></InternalReply><ExternalReply><Message/></ExternalReply></OofSettings><AllowExternalOof>All</AllowExternalOof></GetUserOofSettingsResponse></s:Body></s:Envelope>


This has been going on for a long time now. I have ran repair on her OST file, checked all her settings and everything seems to be good. Her OST file is 4 GB. We have users with much larger OST files and they have no issues. 

Also why are most of the log files ending in "oof", isn't that OutOfOffice? She does not have any out of office auto replies set up.

Any suggestions? Any and all advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

Start with this Microsoft troubleshooter: Troubleshooting slow startup of Outlook and Exchange clients


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

I will give this a shot and let you know how it goes.
Thanks a lot Corday.


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

I've seen some stuff referring to the RPC_Binding_Order. How likely is it that this is related to my issue. Most of what I am reading is referring to Outlook 2000 but the symptoms sound like my situation. I've read that I can change the binding order in the exchng.ini file located in the Windows dir but I see no such file on a win xp and win 7 machine.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

The article you're referring I guess is: KBAlertz.com: Exchange Server uses remote procedure call (RPC) built into Microsoft Windows NT to establish connections among the Exchange Server processes, such as connections between Exchange Server message transfer agents (MTAs), and to connect Ex
It really predates Windows 2000 and to the best of my knowledge, no longer applies.


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

Actually it started with your Troubleshooting slow startup of Outlook and Exchange clients link which led me to:XGEN: Changing the RPC Binding Order
I think you are right though, it no longer applies. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

This isn't a solution to the problem, but I thought it would be of interest to you: Using Group Policy to Restrict the use of PST Files
Also, are all log files showing oof extension?


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

Here are the log results of a test email:
Protocol: Exchange.RPC
Server: SERVER.ourdomain.local
Login Name: User
Availability Service URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/exchnage.asmx
OOF URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/exchange.asmx
OAB URL: Public Folder
Unified Message Service URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/UM2007Legacy.asmx
Auth Package: Unspecified
Exchange Control Panel URL: https://server.ourdomain.local/ecp
ECP Sub URL: ?p=customize/voicemail.aspx&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=personalsettings/EmailSubscriptions.slab&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=sms/textmessaging.slap&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=PersonalSettings/DelieryReport.aspx?exsvurl=1&IsOWA=<IsOWA>&<sgID=<MsgID>&Mbx=<Mbx>
ECP Sub URL: ?p=organize/retentionpolicy.slab&exsvurl=1


Protocol: Exchange HTTP
Server: mail.ourdomain.com
login Name: User
SSL: Yes
Mutual Authentication: Yes
Availability Service URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/exchnage.asmx
OOF URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/exchange.asmx
OAB URL: Public Folder
Unified Message Service URL: https://mail.ourdomain.com/ews/UM2007Legacy.asmx
Auth Package: Unspecified
Exchange Control Panel URL: https://server.ourdomain.local/ecp
ECP Sub URL: ?p=customize/voicemail.aspx&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=personalsettings/EmailSubscriptions.slab&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=sms/textmessaging.slap&exsvurl=1
ECP Sub URL: ?p=PersonalSettings/DeliveryReport.aspx?exsvurl=1&IsOWA=<IsOWA>&<sgID=<MsgID>&Mbx=<Mbx>
ECP Sub URL: ?p=organize/retentionpolicytags.slab&exsvurl=1

Also, something I didn't mention before, this user is using 2 email accounts in outlook. Her account and a customer service account. One other issue she has is when she renames folder they stay renamed until she relaunches outlook, then they always revert to the previous name. Could these issues be related? Also, I can go to the OOF URL on her PC with no issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

Since additional problems are showing up in Outlook, reinstalling Office 2010 might be in order. Another option is to sync ost with Exchange Mailbox.


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

This is an exchange account using an OST file, isn't it already being synced?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

Check by going to: How to troubleshoot synchronization problems when you synchronize your Exchange Server mailbox with your .ost file in Outlook I know it's for older versions, but I believe it still applies.


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

I removed the secondary email account, then I reloaded Outlook, Closed Outlook, then launched it again and added the account back to outlook. Everything is working perfectly now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

How are you rectifying the need for her to have the customer service account?


----------



## AaronBHS (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010 errors*

I added the Customer Service account back to her exchange account as well as added it back to her Outlook. Once I did that, everything is working smoothly.
In short, taking it away and putting it back fixed her issues.


----------

